# Changing the menu at work to BBQ and cured meats... a few questions.



## chumslam (Aug 3, 2014)

I am the kitchen manager for a micro brewery and sandwich shop, we also make pizzas. We can sit about 100 people. I have been smoking meat for years and have brought that influence with me to the restaurant and we are changing the menu.

The smoked meats will be...

ChickenPork ShoulderBrisketSpare RibsBaby Back ribsBrisket Burgers
We will also be making our own bacon and sausage.

What would the best way to schedule these items so that they are fresh everyday around 6pm. I know the brisket and pork will need to go on the evening before. I just want to know if any pro's out there have any advice. And also about the best way to reheat the proteins for service.

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## chumslam (Aug 3, 2014)

Also what would be a good way to use the leftovers? I have a few ideas but would love to hear some new ones!


----------



## gabissmokeshack (Aug 5, 2014)

Brisket makes great Chili

Sausage I like to use in Chicken & sausage Gumbo or Red Beans and rice

pork is great in beans


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 5, 2014)

I second the brisket chili.  It's about the only way I make it anymore.  Everyone seems to love when I throw small cubes of burnt ends in the chili.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 5, 2014)

Never in the  restaurant business so I can't help you with the timing but it's an obsession of mine to repurpose leftovers.  Any bbq meat goes great in chili like mentioned above.  Stuffed peppers would be great too.  Replace the ground meat with bbq meat and the possibilities are endless.  Maybe ABTs as an app?  I also use a lot of smoked meats to stuff fatties.  Perhaps that can be a special when you have a lot of leftovers.  One of my favorites is to chop smoked brisket up really fine and fry them on the flattop with some onions to make smoked Philly cheesesteaks. I imagine the same can be done with pulled pork at hasn't been sauced.  Bbq spaghetti would be another dish that would work and people  might be intrigued by it.  Leftover ribs and/or the tips can be used for bake beans or chili.  Make bbq grilled cheeses a special.  Bbq stuffed empanadas.  Haha I am rambling now but the possibilities truly are endless and I know this because in my 12 or so years of cooking as a hobby and necessity, I never throw out anything.


----------



## chumslam (Aug 5, 2014)

Great ideas! Post more please, i love the ingenuity of leftovers! also im located in the northeast!

thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 5, 2014)

ChumSlam said:


> Great ideas! Post more please, i love the ingenuity of leftovers! also im located in the northeast!
> 
> thank you thank you thank you!



No problem!  Here's a few more I've done:

Pulled pork tacos
Brisket  and blue cheese paninis with carmalized onions
Smoked meat Mac and cheese
Pulled pork shepards  pie
Smoked chicken salad
Bbq chicken pizza.

You mentioned that you did pizzas, so smoked meat goes great on pizza or stuffed into a Stromboli.  

Where is your restaurant located,  if I'm ever in the area, will check it out.


----------



## chumslam (Aug 5, 2014)

Great ideas thank you!

We are in newark delaware, pm me for specifics!


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 5, 2014)

Pulled pork risotto with mushrooms and truffle oil! We serve this as a special sometimes and  it always sells out fast.


----------

